# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Casting foams

## jwilliams

Has anyone used Smooth-On foams to cast parts for mounting? My assumption is that it's not an ideal material for direct contact, but perhaps it can be used safely with a barrier or something. I am looking to cast body parts for dress forms to mount costume to save the time and effort of carving each piece from ethafoam. Also, I'd like to cast hands to replace old foam hands that have degraded over time. These do not make contact with objects, so foam seems okay.

If you've used it, have you tested it?

Thanks,

Jim

----------


## DerekWGrubaugh

I have used Smooth-On foams, and quite a wide array of their products.  I absolutely love the company; they make great products and have great customer service.  I have never used their products for mounting, but I have used a combination of their products to make a foam cast of an object.  This was for a study, and was not displayed or put into a case so we did not Oddy test.

I have done a variety of projects casting body parts, and forms from a multitude of Smooth-on products.  If you want some more in depth info you can e-mail me  dwg@derekwalter.net

I am at the Cleveland Museum of Art, not to far from you if you need assistance.

Derek

----------


## karenhenry04

Hello,

I am Karen, New here.

Don't know about casting foams. Just heard about It would you be able to explain.  :Smile:

----------

